
Robot takes cues from spider that can walk and roll - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-03-robot-cues-spider.html
======
scribu
Post from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16706546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16706546)

